# WHAT DOES THIS COMP NEED TO RUN 60FPS IN GAMES?



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

Radeon Software Version - 16.7.3
Radeon Software Edition - Crimson
Graphics Chipset - AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics
Memory Size - 1024 MB
Memory Type - DDR3
Core Clock - 720 MHz
Windows Version - Windows 10 (64 bit)
System Memory - 8 GB
CPU Type - AMD A10-7800 Radeon R7, 12 Compute Cores 4C+8G

Im obviously not even close to an expert but will just a graphics card be a decent upgrade? the current card overheats and is complete shit with most games not even breaking 40fps.


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

Which specific card and which specific games?



jfed2988 said:


> the current card overheats and is complete shit with most games


Are you using the integrated video?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> well for example, the culling, counterstrike, or dead by daylight, out of those 3 counterstrike works the best but not perfect on high settings.... the culling barely breaks 40fps and averages 25 and drops to 10 at random times... i bought this pc for about 300 thought it was a good deal, everything seems fine just gaming has been the issue...


also in regards to a specific card? i wouldnt know, that would be my next question.



beers said:


> Which specific card and which specific games?
> 
> 
> Are you using the integrated video?



im not sure, ive messed around with everything i could, do not recall an integrated video option.

well for example, the culling, counterstrike, or dead by daylight, out of those 3 counterstrike works the best but not perfect on high settings.... the culling barely breaks 40fps and averages 25 and drops to 10 at random times... i bought this pc for about 300 thought it was a good deal, everything seems fine just gaming has been the issue...

also my appologies for the bad replies im new to forums.



beers said:


> Which specific card and which specific games?
> 
> 
> Are you using the integrated video?


also here are more specs i dont know if these are needed as well, this is an acer which ive heard are manufactured in a way to not be able to overclock them?

Acer Aspire TC-220
Processor: AMD A10-7800 RADEON R7, 12 COMPUTE CORES 4C+8G 3.50GHz
8gb ram
64-bit os x64-based processir

ultimately id like to know if this comp has any potential...


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

Sounds like it's just using integrated video since it's an APU.

How many sticks of RAM do you have?  Have you opened the side of the PC case yet?

We'd also need to know what kind of power supply is in there, if you wanted to get a dedicated card then you'd have to upgrade that as well.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

beers said:


> Sounds like it's just using integrated video since it's an APU.
> 
> How many sticks of RAM do you have?  Have you opened the side of the PC case yet?
> 
> We'd also need to know what kind of power supply is in there, if you wanted to get a dedicated card then you'd have to upgrade that as well.



yes i have opened the side, i wouldnt know how to tell how many stick of ram there are, but if i had to guess by looking i would say one. 
any easy way to check my power supply/ sticks of ram?

total output for the power supply says 300w


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

You can also verify by using CPU-Z
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

If you threw another matching stick of RAM in there it would increase the iGPU performance by _a lot_.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

beers said:


> You can also verify by using CPU-Z
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> 
> If you threw another matching stick of RAM in there it would increase the iGPU performance by _a lot_.


I would just need another stick of ram as appose to another graphics card youre saying?


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> I would just need another stick of ram as appose to another graphics card youre saying?


What's your budget?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> I would just need another stick of ram as appose to another graphics card youre saying?


something like this? 
*Patriot Memory 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Desktop Memory*


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

as little as possible... i mean its a used computer and it cost 300 so...


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

beers said:


> What's your budget?


im pretty cheap, so what ever i can get away with that gets the job done. i dont need crazy hjigh end graphics just to be able to run at medium graphics at 60fps


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

beers said:


> What's your budget?


honest doesnt even have to be 60fps, id settle for 30-40 fps if it was smooth.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 17, 2016)

Gonna need a dedicated card.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

so id need a graphics card and another power supply?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

also looking at the video that beers posted it looked like i would be able to settle for that, would another stick of ram improve the performance for me as well?


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> also looking at the video that beers posted it looked like i would be able to settle for that, would another stick of ram improve the performance for me as well?


That'd be the most cost effective approach I think.  The iGPU depends enormously on RAM bandwidth for performance.

I'd either get a matching stick with what you have currently (you can use CPU-Z to get the specs off of it) or pick up a 2x4GB DDR3 2400 kit which are about $40.


jfed2988 said:


> i wouldnt know how to tell how many stick of ram there are, but if i had to guess by looking i would say one.



If your computer looks like this image with one stick then you'll gain a noticeable amount of performance by adding another.  If you have two and CPU-Z says 'dual' under channels for memory then the dedicated graphics card approach is your real only option (including a PSU upgrade).


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

yes it looks like the pic above, i feel like just gettin another stick will give me what i want, thank you so much and i will let you know how things go!


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> yes it looks like the pic above, i feel like just gettin another stick will give me what i want, thank you so much and i will let you know how things go!


Cool, I'd just make sure it's the same capacity, speed, timings and voltage for best results.  A lower capacity stick will give you weird performance.

Also, once it's installed make sure that CPU-Z says 'dual' under memory.  Depending on the layout of the board if it says 'Single' (in which you'd get the same game performance) you'd have to power down and move it to one of the other slots to use dual channel.

Good luck!


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

well that seems a little more confusing :S here are the specs i gathered cpu-z (dont know how to read this shiz) 

Total Size
8192 MB
Type
Single Channel (64 bit) DDR3-SDRAM
Frequency
810.1 MHz - Ratio 1:8
Timings
11-11-11-28-39 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS)
Slot #1 Module
Hyundai Electronics 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - P/N: HMT41GU6BFR8A-PB

and here is what i was just looking at getting.. am i on the right track? 

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=292f5970bd967daa80df4cdd568de71fen02


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

ohh ok, so as long as its higher end than the one i got i should b ok


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

That one that is already in your PC is kind of slow, it's DDR3 1600 with CL11 .

The one you were looking at in the best buy link is a 2x4GB kit.  If you went that route it'd be better to replace the stick that's in there already.

Something like this should give you a few extra FPS
https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Extre...UTF8&qid=1471446422&sr=8-2&keywords=ddr3+2400


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

ok a few questions, if i went with my route (the 2x4gb) would i remove my current stick and just install the 2x4gb? 

what is the difference between the 2x4gb and the one link you posted?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

can i just get two of these? http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=1c3d3f8a9c88a35b3d352f0f1e34fbefen02


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

Where do you live in Canada?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Where do you live in Canada?


toronto


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

Depending where you are in TO, you may want to order from Newegg and then pickup from the brand spanking new HYbrid Center in Richmond Hill. You can grab a dual channel kit of 4GBx2 G-Skill for like $49.99 + tax, and if you pick it up, no shipping charge!

I've been there a few times, including their recent grand opening, its pretty handy!!

*Newegg Hybrid Centre*
*55 East Beaver Creek Road, Unit E and F*
*Richmond Hill, ON*


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Depending where you are in TO, you may want to order from Newegg and then pickup from the brand spanking new HYbrid Center in Richmond Hill. You can grab a dual channel kit of 4GBx2 G-Skill for like $49.99 + tax, and if you pick it up, no shipping charge!
> 
> I've been there a few times, including their recent grand opening, its pretty handy!!
> 
> ...


im pretty close by, i will definitely check them out, thanks!


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> im pretty close by, i will definitely check them out, thanks!



Yeah man, for sure! make it even faster, order online, select pickup/hybrid centre option and then its ready for you on arrival.

http://promotions.newegg.ca/nepro/16-3903/index.html?icid=362207


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

so do i remove the ram stick thats in my computer currently and insert the others in its place? or can i leave that stick in there and just add these 2?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

there are 4 slots for ram sticks.


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> so do i remove the ram stick thats in my computer currently and insert the others in its place? or can i leave that stick in there and just add these 2?


I'd remove it.  2400 MHz RAM is only a dollar or two more than 1866 so you might as well get the faster kit.

Using it in conjunction with the current stick will drag the frequency down to 1600.


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd remove the current one,  and install the fresh dual channel kit, depending on motherboard you use slot 1 & 3 or 2 & 4


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 17, 2016)

I still say you'll need a dedicated card but you'll figure that out after the ram upgrade.


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> I still say you'll need a dedicated card but you'll figure that out after the ram upgrade.


I agree, but the real question is how much extra FPS can he get for $45-50 vs. a new PSU and a card that's >$100 by itself


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> there are 4 slots for ram sticks.



This is shot of my backup PC, notice I'm using just channel 2 & 4 (see yellow circle) If it isn't printed on your motherboard, check the manual!


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

yea im sure i would need a grapgics card... and will look into it eventual;ly, just wanted a cheap upgrade from what im working with now, which i can still play games on, so i assume what ever upgrade i can get for 50$ will go a long way for me. in the future i will definitely look into a good graphics card


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

beers said:


> I agree, but the real question is how much extra FPS can he get for $45-50 vs. a new PSU and a card that's >$100 by itself


im pretty curious myself, and if after the ram upgrade i can get 30fps constantly ill be happy, anything more than that is a bonus... the title of this is misleading because im asking for 60fps, but i dont care as long as the game is better than it is now, and from what i gather from you guys the ram will make a difference, so ill see what that does n let yall know... i screwed up my order though and got it for delivery  so i guess ill let you guys know in a week or so lol


----------



## beers (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> i screwed up my order though and got it for delivery


You can likely cancel and re-order, there's a lead time before they ship it out.


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> im pretty curious myself, and if after the ram upgrade i can get 30fps constantly ill be happy, anything more than that is a bonus... the title of this is misleading because im asking for 60fps, but i dont care as long as the game is better than it is now, and from what i gather from you guys the ram will make a difference, so ill see what that does n let yall know... i screwed up my order though and got it for delivery  so i guess ill let you guys know in a week or so lol



You can cancel or contact customer support, but honestly if your that close to the hybrid centre - that is where they ship from anyhow for Ontario, I live near Kitchener/Waterloo in a little village and I regularly get my orders in 1-3 days


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 17, 2016)

yea apparently they dont allow you to change to pick up, but yea i am much closer than you are so it should be here in a few days then i guess.


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 17, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> yea apparently they dont allow you to change to pick up, but yea i am much closer than you are so it should be here in a few days then i guess.



Yeah, I was just looking through my own Newegg history and the last 5 of 6 orders were at my door within 48 hours via Purolator, If you've already ordered I bet you have it by Friday!


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 20, 2016)

beers said:


> That one that is already in your PC is kind of slow, it's DDR3 1600 with CL11 .
> 
> The one you were looking at in the best buy link is a 2x4GB kit.  If you went that route it'd be better to replace the stick that's in there already.
> 
> ...


hey beers, got another question or two for you, i had an old msi graphics card that i pulled from another computer, when i tried to stick in into mine i would just get a black screen, no chance to get into the bios. any ideas why?


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 20, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> hey beers, got another question or two for you, i had an old msi graphics card that i pulled from another computer, when i tried to stick in into mine i would just get a black screen, no chance to get into the bios. any ideas why?


Reset cmos.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 20, 2016)

seems from directions online that a novice shouldnt mess with this, am i right


----------



## beers (Aug 20, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> hey beers, got another question or two for you, i had an old msi graphics card that i pulled from another computer, when i tried to stick in into mine i would just get a black screen, no chance to get into the bios. any ideas why?


Did you disable the onboard graphics in BIOS first?  There should be a priority one where you can select a discrete card.

Most modern boards will just toggle between them.  You can also verify by hooking up the monitor to the integrated one when the graphics card is installed and seeing if it is also a black screen, as opposed to using the one in the GPU after installing it.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 20, 2016)

i couldnt find an option to disable to the onboard graphics in the bios, i could only find an option to set primary device to pci e, and that didnt work. and i did plug into both slots, the screen still would not register (black)


----------



## Darren (Aug 21, 2016)

I had the same problem at work yesterday. BIOS flash to latest BIOS version fixed it. 

Got video out of onboard video just fine. When I plugged in the dedicated card got no video on either card.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 21, 2016)

so you just updated the bios and the graphics card worked?


----------



## Darren (Aug 21, 2016)

jfed2988 said:


> so you just updated the bios and the graphics card worked?


Yes


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 21, 2016)

that didn't change anything for me. w.e thanks anyways.


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 21, 2016)

What sort of a video card did you put into your computer? Did you hook up all the necessary 6-pin power connectors?


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 21, 2016)

this is it im pretty sure https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/N240GTMD1G.html#hero-overview
and yes there seems to be no loose ends on the instalation side of things, the fan runs etc...


----------



## Darren (Aug 21, 2016)

Run DDU with the integrated card. Use the option to uninstall and shutdown (for new graphics card). Put in new card. See what happens.

This is not an issue with the card or board I don't think, just Windows 10 weirdness with drivers and not wanting to show stuff. Might be worth disabling any fastboot options as a last resort.


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't even bother with that card. Your onboard graphics is better than a 240GT.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 21, 2016)

ah alright, i thought it might boost performance but yea it seems its not worth the trouble, just gona wait for the ram upgrade, see what happens n go from there i guess.


----------



## jfed2988 (Aug 21, 2016)

i found another and the same thing happens, i dont know how to run the "DDU with integrated card"... is this happening because they arent brand new cards? 


Darren said:


> Run DDU with the integrated card. Use the option to uninstall and shutdown (for new graphics card). Put in new card. See what happens.
> 
> This is not an issue with the card or board I don't think, just Windows 10 weirdness with drivers and not wanting to show stuff. Might be worth disabling any fastboot options as a last resort.


----------

